# Earplugs... yep needed



## RiotSecurity (Nov 16, 2013)

Alright, I officially have too many servers. A few poweredge HP servers, supermicro, etc. totally to 7 servers, sitting in my basement running 24x7.

All have a raid array with minimum 4 drives. Setting up a new one right now (Poweredge) and tomorrow setting up a new firewall..

Could it get any louder....


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Nov 16, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Could it get any louder....


Yes, cool them with this...


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 16, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Yes, cool them with this...


Oh god, no thank you.


----------



## bpsRobert (Nov 16, 2013)

Now THATS a fan


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 16, 2013)

Surprised your parents don't bitch about the electric bill.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 16, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Surprised your parents don't bitch about the electric bill.


The electric bill isn't that high, actually. Assuming you don't think $500~ is high.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 16, 2013)

The falsehoods that pour from this child's mouth.

I'm not a freeloader (read: dependant kid still young enough to think that bragging about mommy's disposable income actually matters), and I work for a living.  So yes, I would think a 500$ electric bill to be excessive.  Luckily for your parents, such a figure is quite obviously fabricated.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 16, 2013)

When I get a chance tomorrow, I'll take some pictures.


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 16, 2013)

What do you use all that server for?


----------



## drmike (Nov 16, 2013)

Time to allocate some of that electric money towards better fans and cooling.

Stuff it in a rack, a sound proof rack.

Get lower RPM fans with larger arms on it.

Liquid cooling.

I use to heat a house with waste heat from my servers.


----------



## bzImage (Nov 16, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> The falsehoods that pour from this child's mouth.
> 
> I'm not a freeloader (read: dependant kid still young enough to think that bragging about mommy's disposable income actually matters), and I work for a living.  So yes, I would think a 500$ electric bill to be excessive.  Luckily for your parents, such a figure is quite obviously fabricated.


I am not taking anyone's side here but my electrical bill is $500/month and that does not include running server gear. Buy hey, I live in useless cunt florida that needs to die in a fucking fire.


----------



## nunim (Nov 16, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> The falsehoods that pour from this child's mouth.
> 
> 
> I'm not a freeloader (read: dependant kid still young enough to think that bragging about mommy's disposable income actually matters), and I work for a living. So yes, I would think a 500$ electric bill to be excessive. Luckily for your parents, such a figure is quite obviously fabricated.


When I lived in Florida a $500 electric bill during some of the summer months wasn't unheard of. My Dad loves Christmas lights so, $700 or $800 for December wasn't out of the question, but my Mom did bitch about it quite often.


----------



## bzImage (Nov 16, 2013)

nunim said:


> When I lived in Florida a $500 electric bill during some of the summer months wasn't unheard of. My Dad loves Christmas lights so, $700 or $800 for December wasn't out of the question, but my Mom did bitch about it quite often.


You'll forgive me if my family has been bah humbug for the last 3 years when it comes to the christmas lights.


----------



## trewq (Nov 16, 2013)

In the us what term is your power bill for?


----------



## nunim (Nov 16, 2013)

trewq said:


> In the us what term is your power bill for?


Monthly, if you're asking the billing cycle.


----------



## Eric1212 (Nov 16, 2013)

nunim said:


> When I lived in Florida a $500 electric bill during some of the summer months wasn't unheard of. My Dad loves Christmas lights so, $700 or $800 for December wasn't out of the question, but my Mom did bitch about it quite often.


I don't even want to know what kind of so-called "Christmas lights" he's into.  But normal lights don't cost an extra $300/mo. 

This is a very strange thread


----------



## drmike (Nov 16, 2013)

trewq said:


> In the us what term is your power bill for?


Monthly bills, at a national average of about 15 cents US per KwH.

Bills have ballooned in past decade from 7-8 cents a KwH.


----------



## Pete M. (Nov 16, 2013)

nunim said:


> When I lived in Florida a $500 electric bill during some of the summer months wasn't unheard of. My Dad loves Christmas lights so, $700 or $800 for December wasn't out of the question, but my Mom did bitch about it quite often.


Sweet Jesus, $500 electric bill?! Wow! I wonder if some better insulation would help. During summer months I see maybe $200 at the most per month, but nowhere near $500. Of course, I live in NC.


----------



## Wintereise (Nov 16, 2013)

Look at me, I have servers!

</op>


----------



## drmike (Nov 16, 2013)

Wintereise said:


> Look at me, I have servers!
> 
> </op>


We all have servers   Now making them useful, silent and beneficial to your living environment 

Years ago I churned through electric like that for servers, when clock speeds were 1Ghz or less.   Today though, no need for that, usually.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 17, 2013)

Glad to see I'm not the only one finding 500+$ utility bills absurd.  I keep our AC at around 65-68F all through the summer (in Louisiana, mind you) and it's very rare that the bill breaks 200$.  Does Florida just have a dearth of power options?  Or is it turning into one of those silly green states where people think spending more money on the same resources somehow "helps the planet"?


----------



## Francisco (Nov 17, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one finding 500+$ utility bills absurd.  I keep our AC at around 65-68F all through the summer (in Louisiana, mind you) and it's very rare that the bill breaks 200$.  Does Florida just have a dearth of power options?  Or is it turning into one of those silly green states where people think spending more money on the same resources somehow "helps the planet"?


It's all the life support systems.

Francisco


----------



## bauhaus (Nov 17, 2013)

Wintereise said:


> Look at me, I have servers!
> 
> </op>









No he dont, Theo has servers


----------



## KS_Phillip (Nov 17, 2013)

I've got half a dozen servers, and a couple jbod shelves, not to mention all the desktop pc's that are running 24/7.  All in all it adds up to a power bill of about $45 every 3 months, can't complain


----------



## Danthe (Nov 17, 2013)

bauhaus said:


> No he dont, Theo has servers


I am totally jelly over them SGI Origin's and that AlphaServer. DO WANT!


----------



## 24/7/365 (Nov 17, 2013)

bauhaus said:


> No he dont, Theo has servers


That's a pretty complex setup for a backup server


----------



## Francisco (Nov 17, 2013)

KS_Phillip said:


> I've got half a dozen servers, and a couple jbod shelves, not to mention all the desktop pc's that are running 24/7.  All in all it adds up to a power bill of about $45 every 3 months, can't complain


Wat.

Francisco


----------



## nunim (Nov 17, 2013)

EB-Eric said:


> I don't even want to know what kind of so-called "Christmas lights" he's into.  But normal lights don't cost an extra $300/mo.
> 
> This is a very strange thread


Aside from a few of those inflatables, it's just regular Christmas lights but when you have 30,000 or more, they use quite  a bit of juice.

 




Aldryic C said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one finding 500+$ utility bills absurd.  I keep our AC at around 65-68F all through the summer (in Louisiana, mind you) and it's very rare that the bill breaks 200$.  Does Florida just have a dearth of power options?  Or is it turning into one of those silly green states where people think spending more money on the same resources somehow "helps the planet"?


Power isn't cheap in FL, although it is cheaper then in the NYC area, we just use a ton of it.  We only have one electric utility for the most part, FPL, and we pay all sorts of Hurricane taxes & fees.  The AC has to work extra hard because not only is it really hot, it's 100% humidity so it's working overtime to remove all the humidity from the air.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 17, 2013)

I was paying near $300 a month in FL, dropped it down to ~$85 when we moved to CO. Almost makes up for paying 2x more for a 2b2b apartment than my 4b2b mortgage.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 17, 2013)

nunim said:


> The AC has to work extra hard because not only is it really hot, it's 100% humidity so it's working overtime to remove all the humidity from the air.


Aye, hence why I mentioned my location in Louisiana... just as hot and humid here   Personally, I think your utility companies are soaking your leg and commenting on the rain.


----------



## manacit (Nov 17, 2013)

Up here in Seattle we have cheap power (4.75c/kWh) and no need for heat or AC the majority of the year. I think my power bill for the last couple months was < $40?


----------



## nunim (Nov 17, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Aye, hence why I mentioned my location in Louisiana... just as hot and humid here   Personally, I think your utility companies are soaking your leg and commenting on the rain.


*Shrug* I'm up in Vancouver now so power is very cheap, but if I remember right power in FL was about 0.115/KWh which isn't too far from the national average.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Nov 18, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Wat.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Our electric is super cheap up here in Northern Sweden, Franny.  Big part of why Facebook just finished building a dc about 15 minutes from me.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Nov 18, 2013)

KS_Phillip said:


> Our electric is super cheap up here in Northern Sweden, Franny.  Big part of why Facebook *the NSA* just finished building a dc about 15 minutes from me.


----------



## NodeKid (Nov 18, 2013)

Try living in the UK, I'm not paying over the odds yet I'm still at ~£0.14 kWh (~$0.22) and it's set to hike pretty soon.


----------



## Danthe (Nov 18, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Alright, I officially have too many servers. A few poweredge HP servers, supermicro, etc. totally to 7 servers, sitting in my basement running 24x7.
> 
> All have a raid array with minimum 4 drives. Setting up a new one right now (Poweredge) and tomorrow setting up a new firewall..
> 
> Could it get any louder....


Oh, I'd also like to point out that HP does not make PowerEdges... That's Dell. Are you thinking of Proliants, or are you just cracked out?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 18, 2013)

Nailed it on the latter.


----------



## Eric1212 (Nov 19, 2013)

On-peak hydro in Ontario CA is around $0.13 per kWh... I guess "green" power is expensive 

Edit: to be clear: I'm talking about Ontario CANADA, not Ontario California


----------



## KS_Samuel (Nov 23, 2013)

NodeKid said:


> Try living in the UK, I'm not paying over the odds yet I'm still at ~£0.14 kWh (~$0.22) and it's set to hike pretty soon.


You should try shopping around. I'm paying £0.09 kWh with OVO


----------

